# Water Rat



## emydura (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is something a bit different. It is a water rat, which is a native rodent to Australia and New Guinea. It is generally quite shy but around human habitation they can get quite tame as is the case with this animal which is found at our local lake. 

The poor old water rat does have an image problem as it is generally mistaken for the Black Rat, which it is nothing like. They can easily be identified by the webbed feet (see first photo) and the long tail with a white tip. I often here people say "Look its an otter" (no otters in Australia), followed by "no its not. It's a rat. Oh that's disgusting. But they are incredibly graceful swimmers". Which they are. My daughter and I love watching these guys swimming and diving around. The water rat is a fully protected native species. 

The water rat is the only Australian mammal that is active during the day. People from overseas are always surprised how few mammals they see when in Australia. That is because they are all nocturnal with the exception of the water rat.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 10, 2012)

It still looks like a rat to me. I have some swimming in the river beside my house. Probably the local variety. They don't bother me other then dig holes along the river. Anybody mistaking these for otters should have an eye exam.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 10, 2012)

Cute! We have muskrats here, but these are obviously much different from your water rats. The two species share the same Phylum, Class, and Order, but things diverge after that.


----------



## Clark (Jun 10, 2012)

Charming little fellow.
Looks like he's not camera shy either.
Tough to beat otters for cuteness...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2012)

David, How big do these guys get. Here is a pic of the ones we have here in Texas. http://diybowhunter.com/forum-topic-texas-bow-fishing-rat They're called nutria rats


----------



## emydura (Jun 10, 2012)

Shiva said:


> It still looks like a rat to me. I have some swimming in the river beside my house. Probably the local variety. They don't bother me other then dig holes along the river. Anybody mistaking these for otters should have an eye exam.



LOL. Just like everyone else. Vermin!!! 

I guess most people here would never have seen a mammal swimming in the water and immediately think it must be an otter because that is what they see on TV. But on closer inspection they realise it is a RAT!!! 



Clark said:


> Charming little fellow.
> Looks like he's not camera shy either.
> Tough to beat otters for cuteness...



In their natural habitat they are very secretive and difficult to see. Despite being quite common, I think I have only ever seen one (from a distance) in a more natural river. But in our surburban lakes they will come up to you looking for food. 

Yes, not quite as cute as an otter. 



SlipperKing said:


> David, How big do these guys get. Here is a pic of the ones we have here in Texas. http://diybowhunter.com/forum-topic-texas-bow-fishing-rat They're called nutria rats



WOW Rick. Ours can't compete with that. That looks the size of a beaver. Ours on average would be 30cm long with a similar length tail. Way smaller.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 10, 2012)

Ya! Sure! Everything is bigger in Texas, even the water rats... :rollhappy:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 10, 2012)

Is it a marsupial? it certainly looks like a real rat....


----------



## Hera (Jun 10, 2012)

It's cool, but he isn't very attractive. Of course I don't think he'd care what I think. I'm not a lady rat.


----------



## emydura (Jun 10, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Is it a marsupial? it certainly looks like a real rat....



It is a species of rat. Australia has many different species of rodent. I think this is the only aquatic one.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 10, 2012)

Neat! Certainly beats some of the other creatures you have there hands down in the cute department...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

Isn't Nature interesting!?  Thanks for sharing.


----------

